

Hack with us at 120 events in 100 cities next weekend! - skytland
http://hackforchange.org/what-do-transparencycamp-and-national-day-of-civic-hacking-have-in-common/

======
dual
If you are in Maine, come hack with us in Bangor: www.civichack.me

